# The taste of fish....



## rjpotts (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm not a big fish eater but looking to start incorperating it into my diet, and was just curious as to what the following fish taste like:

Mackerel
Herring
Sardines

Do they have a strong or mild flavor?  I read that they are good source of Omega 3 acids to lower cholesteral?  Most of the pictures I've seen show them with thier skins, do they have to be cooked this way?  What's the best way to eat them?

Thanks


----------



## chez suz (Dec 30, 2004)

You picked the fishiest fish to start with...meaning they are strong tasting not at all mild.  I don't know that its the best place to start!
Salmon is also one of the healthiest fish you can eat.
Milder fish may include...sole, flounder, tilapia, grouper..to name a few.

Fish can be broiled, baked, fried, stewed....etc....


----------



## rjpotts (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback....

Do you know are they fisher due to fat content, the climate in which they grow, etc...?

Is there a place to compair "nutritional" value of the different types of fish.

Thanks again.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 30, 2004)

They're oilier fishes, and I think the taste comes from the oil.

Try a google search for nutritional value of fish, see what you get!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Dec 30, 2004)

I find Tuna to be very nice. I don't really like "fishy" fish but I like tuna. It's very meaty and not at all strong tasting.

Another thing to keep in mind when buying fish is the freshness of the fish. The freshness can have a big impact on how fishy it tastes. Often supermarket fish isn't that fresh and hence "fishy" in flavour. Make sure the eyes are bright and clear. Make sure the scales are all there. Lack of scales may mean an unhealthy fish. Look at the fish and make sure it looks fresh. Most important, don't be shy, give it a sniff at the store  While you are feeling "not shy" you can go ahead and ask how long the fish has been there.

Lastly, certain ways of cooking can create a stronger fish flavour. If you fry it rather than cook it with some sauce it's going to taste more fishy. One great way to reduce the strong fish flavour is to cook your fish in the oven with milk. You can also reserve the milk and use it to make a nice sauce!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 30, 2004)

I've never heard of cooking fish in milk! Excellent, Leaf, I'll definitely try that! I'm partial to tilapia as it seems to be nearly idiot-proof when it comes to cooking.  :roll:


----------



## rjpotts (Dec 30, 2004)

I appreciate everyone's responses.  I will definitely keep your suggestions in mind as I start shopping and preparing fish dishes.  If I come across any tricks of the trade as Leaf has shared with us, I will be sure to post them to the forum.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 30, 2004)

We were taught at cooking school to soak fish in milk for ten minutes to minimize fishy smells. For example, soak sea bass fillet in milk then pat dry,  sprinkle S&P, lightly coat with flour, then pan-fry. Serve with desired sauce. Mmm mmm.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Dec 31, 2004)

Pretty hard to find sea bass now, isn't it?  I thought most restaurants stopped buying it due to fishing pressure?  To bad, I love Sea Bass.


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 2, 2005)

Rob, I wouldn't know about seasonality nor constraints of fresh fish supply there. We get only frozen sea bass over here. Like frozen Chilean Sea Bass is normally available here year-round in upscale supermarkets, imported of course, and terribly expensive.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2005)

It is indeed the fat that gives fish that unpleasant flavor.  But htat being said, there can be wide variations in flavor of even single species due to water quality, availability and type of food, and even water temperature.

Cold water holds more oxygen than does warmer water, producing a better flavored and textured fish.  Eastern Brook Trout for example, have a deep orange color and wonderful flavor when taken from streams ajoining with Lake Superior.  The same fish, when caught from streams and lakes stocked with trout have a pale-white flesh, with less flavor.  The same is true of fish caught from streams emptying into Lake Michigan.

Also, some fish are prized for their mild flavor, in spite of their oil content.  Up here in the U.P. of Michigan, we get freshwater perch, walleye (Pickeral for our Canadian freinds), and a host of pan-fish that are all very mild in flavor, yet high in nutritional value.

There just isn't a firm "this fish is better".  There are so many variables involved.  And yes, tillapia is almost foolproof, as is pollok.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lancer (Apr 2, 2005)

I am a bit dense here...but you saypat the fillet dry and sprinkle S&amp..What's that?





			
				Chopstix said:
			
		

> We were taught at cooking school to soak fish in milk for ten minutes to minimize fishy smells. For example, soak sea bass fillet in milk then pat dry, sprinkle S&P, lightly coat with flour, then pan-fry. Serve with desired sauce. Mmm mmm.


----------



## MJ (Apr 2, 2005)

lancer said:
			
		

> I am a bit dense here...but you saypat the fillet dry and sprinkle S&amp..What's that?


That was a glitch we had in the system Lancer - you are not dense at all. I think Chopstix meant it to say "salt & pepper".


----------



## lancer (Apr 2, 2005)

thnaks, MJ


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2005)

There are grains such as Flax Seed that are also high in Omega-3 fatty acids.  A definite problem with fish is that most of the planet's water is contaminated with nasty stuff like metyl mercury, lead, etc.  Teh methyl mercury is absorbed by aquatic plants and are then eaten by small fish, which in turn are eaten by the fish we eat.  The mercury is stored mostly in the fish fat/oil.  Though I love fish, I eat it sparingly as there have been numerous cases of persons including regular servings of fish in their diet, to "eat healthier", who have suffered major health problems from ingesting the mercury.  

Fish is an important source of valuable nutrients, but must be consumed with intelligence.  We as a species are contaminating our own nest, and food supply.  Do a bit of research on the internet about heavy metal poisoning related to seafood.  You might be suprized, and not happily so.

For Omega-3 fatty acids, it might be wiser to ingest supplements, or grains that naturally contain them.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## auntdot (Apr 5, 2005)

Agree with Goodweed, if you are interested in Omega-3 fatty acids, take a pill.

To me food is to be enjoyed.  As long as you do not have a medical reason to avoid certain foods would suggest you eat those items you like, of course moderating as appropriate. And make them a part of a balanced diet.

If research proved that for every hard boiled egg one ate they would live one hour longer, I wouldn't gain five minutes of breathing time. (Hate those suckers, but like eggs other ways.)

If you learn to like fish, great, but choose to eat the ones you like.

In my humble opinion life is too short to choke down food I don't like (unless I am just being polite, but that could be another thread).

Take care and welcome aboard. Always nice to meet new friends.


----------

